# Caravan of Motorhomes on the A1 yesterday



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Must have been 15 or 20 heading south just past Ferrybridge on the A1. Where were you all going?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Is there a show on somewhere this weekend? Dealers taking their units?


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Could be. Just as well I wasn't in the motorhome......my arm would have dropped off waving :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Rally to Europe? were they Hymers as Hymer International has a Rally abroad soon.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

There was quite a mixture of makes and models.


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Could have been Dutch heading home. A few years ago I was driving down the west coast of Scotland on single track roads there were a convoy of them heading north - not one of them would pull over into a passing place! The even managed to run a cyclist off the road!
I was in Ullapool a couple of weeks ago and there were a group of 20 Dutch caravans on the campsite there and they all left in convoy.... They seem to like togetherness!

Tom


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Could be an Eddie Stobarts drivers outing,rumour has it they only have one map between them,lol.
I really must stop these E/Stobart jokes, one of them flashed me in when i had overtaken him,so they are not so bad after all. Good old Eddie although Norbet Dis-entangle, France,and Patinter,Portugal,are giving him a run for his money,and never under estimate Willie Betz,wherever you are going in Europe,a W/Betz lorry will be coming the other way!
Gearjammer.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If they were foreign registered,Peristroika Tours,a German company may have just finished a tour of the UK.

http://www.mir-tours.de/englisch/index.htm


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

You leave Nobby Dressingtable alone :lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I didn't get chance to see the registration plates, or even which side the drivers were on.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Caravan of Motorhomes*

When we were at Bath Marina site, in June ,there was a large contingent of Dutch staying- in caravans and motorcaravans.

One evening they had a Boule competition and were playing, in groups, between the pitches.
Woke up next morning to find them all gone.

We were told that another group was due the next week and that one of the Bath sites had said that they would no longer take these large groups.

We could not get a pitch at the CC Morvich site some years ago
because a Dutch club had made a large booking.

Re the convoy- maybe it was the bailiffs removing stock from a bust dealer !!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What time of year is it :lol: 

You should be out on Friday`s there are hundreds of them, holding us workers up causing long tailbacks.
Don`t forget the best thing to come out of yorkshire is the A1
 

Nice to see IH motorhomes expanding at Ferrybridge.

Dave p tin hat at the ready


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

They were all heading towards Blyth I think


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We were ready to examine Yorkshire passports, test for loose women, alcohol drugs and red diesel.  :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Think I may have seen the same lot travelling south today on the M1 heading for an almighty traffic jam at Junction 15A caused by >this< All I noticed was they were a mixed bag of all shapes and sizes. They should have stayed on the A1 :lol:

peedee


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Had to reply to comments from *Jented* regarding Eddie Stobart drivers, I thought they were the example all other truck drivers aspired to.

I have a different opinion after we were following a Eddie Stobart lorry on M5 crawling along in slow moving traffic when out of the nearside window came what we think was milk followed by what looked like the remains of a can of chopped tomatoes which splattered all over the carrigeway.

I have the vehicle reg. and will be reporting the incident as soon as possible


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Watch ITV now its about Lorry Drivers --with these on the roads we arent safe touring on the motorways.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been hopping up the A1 for the last week heading for the C&CC National Feast of Lanterns this weekend. So have a few hundred others. I should stay away from the Forth Road bridge tomorrow as apart from the Hundred or so here at the Royal Highland Showground leaving here on mass tomorrow for Balladoe Park, the NFOL usually takes over 3,000 Tuggers, Vannners and Campers. The A1 will be chocker with last minute travellers.


----------

